# clearish yellow discharge?



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I was HOPING my nubian doe was only a couple of months bred, so we could skip past the coldest months...but she's bagging up a bit more (though this isn't helpful in the least, she was dried off late and has been "baggy" the whole time), but of course, when I went out to check her and my other doe (who's still not bred, I think), she had clear-ish yellow discharge. At first I thought, maybe pee, but she hadn't peed any time near me. Then I thought, maybe it was the staph, but that's good and healed up, so I'm clueless right now. Last doe I had, it was amniotic, but this doe shouldn't be ANYWHERE near that, unless she hopped the fence long before anyone thought she did....

Sorry the pic is so fuzzy, my camera doesn't like me today, and she didn't like me near her bum...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks like normal discharge to me...Most of my girls will have a tiny amount of discharge throughout their pregnancy, I'm pretty sure it's just a natural way to flush debris from the area. IF it gets stinky, bloody or more liquid and in greater amounts, then I'd be considering a miscarriage or an infection.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Ok. That at least makes me feel better. I really don't want to deal with kids in December like last year...


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have a few does with that also. Mine are fine, (In hope).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep .....she is fine..... :thumb: :wink:


----------

